# Jeff Beck - Kitchener October 19th, 2011 (pictures added)



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

What a great show! First time I have seen JB and it was worth the pot of gold I paid to be able to sit front row centre! Just an amazing performer and player. When you really watch him play and realize all the little things he does to elicit the tones, it is quite a unique style. Played two white strats (me think his own CS signatures), even though there was a rack of other guitars over at the side. His tech seemed very busy getting his guitars back into shape between tunes! He did come out with an old looking LP for the encore. Band was top-notch (as always) and Rhonda Smith (from Halifax) is a monster bass player. Here are some pics that I was able to capture with my wife's cell-phone. Wish I could have taken my DSLR but I am sure someone would have confiscated it........if you haven't seen JB live before and he's coming to your area, get tickets. Well worth it!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like you had the primo seats for sure. Beck is still on my list to see.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, had best seats in the house (but I did pay over-the-top prices!!). I rarely go to concerts since I am too cheap to pay for tickets but back in June I said screw-it, I want to see JB up close. And it was worth it. A totally different concert-experience than when you sit further back. You actually make eye-contact with the musicians and get to hear all the on-stage banter between them (actually occurs!). It was an experience and I am so glad I made the 'investment'!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had similar sort of view when Beck played at Bluesfest here two years ago, although I wouldn't call it a "seat". I arrived a few hours early and positioned myself right up against the barrier separating the stage from the crowd, where I had to stand for not only the show, but the two hours preceding. I think my back still hurts from it!
As fabulous a look as I had at his picking hand (though picking is perhaps merely one of the seemingly 8 different things it does), I'm still not sure about what I saw or how it is even physically possible. I'm not casting doubt on his abilities, but rather on my assumptions about what is within the realm of human possibility and what isn't.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty friggin' good pic's for just a cell phone! 

Looks like you had wicked seats ~ right on. Was he playing in the "Center of the Square"? I've seen Colin James play there and the sound in that place was great. Heck, looks like you were close enough to tweak Beck's amps if you wanted!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, had the best seats in the house - Orch AA seat 6 and 7. Centre stage..........most of these pics were taken during the 2 encores, the whole front row was standing right at the stage. Can't really get any closer save for getting right on stage! I too was surprised how good the cell-phone pics turned out.....but this phone (samsung galaxy S2) has a 10 MP camera.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Right on! Like I said, looks like you were right onstage.

You could frame those pics.


----------

